# Yo,South African Vapers, This is VAPORESSO,Here we come...



## Vaporesso (30/6/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/6/17)

Welcome as an international supporting vendor @Vaporesso 
All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/17)

Welcome aboard @Vaporesso good to have you with us!


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/6/17)

Welcome @Vaporesso!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (30/6/17)

Welcome to Sunny South Africa  Where we love to braai and vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (30/6/17)

Absolutely Awesome @Vaporesso - this is brilliant to have you on this Forum - upfront now - which outlet in SA stocks the Vaporesso Target Mini 40W Mod - Black - because I cannot seem to locate one from any of the Vaporesso outlets. 

Thank You so much for your excellent service and support and looking forward to your soonest comments. 

Best Regards - Max


----------



## Max (24/8/17)

Max said:


> Absolutely Awesome @Vaporesso - this is brilliant to have you on this Forum - upfront now - which outlet in SA stocks the Vaporesso Target Mini 40W Mod - Black - because I cannot seem to locate one from any of the Vaporesso outlets.
> 
> Thank You so much for your excellent service and support and looking forward to your soonest comments.
> 
> Best Regards - Max


----------



## ASCIIcat (24/8/17)

@Vaporesso looking forward to coming past to say hi.
I have a million questions, but we'll see if I can actually ask them on the day


----------

